# Who is coming to the AACA Hershey Swap this coming week?



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2018)

The AACA Hershey Swap is this week, any one coming?  20 miles of fun (the miles you walk if you do every row on the fields one time)!  The official dates are Oct 10-13th, 2018.
http://hershey.aaca.com


----------



## catfish (Oct 6, 2018)

No sure yet.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 6, 2018)

I was just thinking, I should start a thread to see who’s coming out to Hershey and bam, @newmexicobrant is on top of it.

See you Monday with treasure in tow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kshimp41 (Oct 6, 2018)

Yes, Kirby,  South Williamsport, Pa.


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Oct 6, 2018)

I will be there in the red field. Bringing the caboose camper.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2018)

I need to clear out my building so here are some Hershey Specials:
Girls Elgin in really clean condition with a good detailing the bike would look amazing, needs new tire tubes, and hubs serviced; the front fender light is missing bezel and lens and has some rust.  I am keeping the "minty" jeweled coke bottle grips (shown in these pictures) so the bike has been re-priced without these; you will need to provide new grips.  $125 at Hershey.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2018)

Fleetwing by Columbia, very clean condition, $450 at Hershey.  See link for full details:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/clean-50s-og-paint-columbia-fleetwing.130080/#post-877437


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2018)

An original paint 1941 Shelby Safe-t-bike (model 8 or 12 ?) project: has original wheel set, crank, pedals, bottom bracket, handlebars, kick stand, seat tube, OG biscuit light is over painted.  Missing: tires, tubes, saddle, grips, rear fender reflector, chain; lens for light.  Also included is another OG painted tank with the horn button, horn, and battery tray (non matching OG paint).  $700 at Hershey.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2018)

AT HERSHEY:  $100 Higgins Colorflow !  Madness!
details: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/higgins-colorflow-150-pick-up-in-hershey-pa.130623/#post-935888


----------



## Nashman (Oct 13, 2018)

T.J. Higgins said:


> View attachment 879500
> View attachment 879504
> 
> 
> ...





T.J. Higgins said:


> View attachment 879500
> View attachment 879504
> 
> 
> ...




*SUPER COOL rig you have there. I have a late 70's Golden Falcon trailer/doesn't hold a candle to your caboose. I haven't been to Hershey in years. I met up with Larry and Harvey from Memory Lane WAY back when, bought a repro Columbia RX-5 from them in '87. Another time had them ship an Elgin Twin Bar back for me. It's my "happy" spot. Rolling hills, smell of chocolate, streetlamps with Hershey kisses on top, and every imaginable cool collectible in **existence**!!!  I see you have a Califone record player. I do as well. Mine was a school board ( used in schools) unit until I got it. I initially thought they would have been made in California ( Califone?), but no, WAY north of Cali in Vancouver, British Columbia ( my Dad and Brother live there, me in Winnipeg, Canada) Canada. I had a buddy send pics of  Met Nashes to me that was there this week. I wish......*

*Just to be clear. The 1st 4 pics are taken at my house in Winnipeg, Canada this month/earlier. The 5th is one my buddy sent me from Hershey this week with the MET Nashes. ( I've been there with him twice) Thanks for the appreciation/"likes".*


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 15, 2018)

I"m just now seeing this thread.  I was there.


----------

